

User culture is all that separates chatroulette from pinterest - jeremyliew
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ciocentral/2013/10/25/user-culture-is-all-that-separates-pinterest-from-chat-roulette/

======
sp332
I think the real reason is that Pinterest will remove pins, boards, and even
users that are abusive.

